# Mass Effect 2



## NewsBytes (Feb 2, 2010)

BioWare continues the chronicles of Commander Shepard, humanity&rsquo;s poster child in the science fiction world of Mass Effect. The sequel has one of the more ominous starts to a game with you and your ship being blown to bits.  Cerberus&mdash;the alleged bad guys from the first game, recover what is left of Sheppard&rsquo;s remains and spends two years and truckloads of money to resurrect the Commander. Cerberus shares a common enemy with Sheppard and they have a mission for y...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

